# Milk from Nubians not setting



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

We are having problems with getting milk from our nubians to set for making Chevre. Can any of you who make Chevre from 100% Nubian milk please let me know, to what temperature you pasteurise your milk, what temperature you add the rennet and at what amount? Also do you use calcium chloride if so when and again how much.


----------

